# DIY Hanging lights questions



## InPlaceApart (Mar 11, 2021)

EDIT - a member informed me, this forum is not the place to ask these questions. My apologies.

Hello - I am trying to get clarification on what I am considering doing for a DIY project. Im hoping to get insight as to whether or not my thinking on how to wire this is correct or not. I am *not* an electrician by any means but have ran wire throughout my home to add outlets, smart outlets, smart switches, ceiling fans, ethernet, fibre, network rack switches etc. but that is the extent of it.

My goal is to make a plugged hanging light with multiple bulbs on the single plug with a dimmer. The dimmer would be close, if not positioned on a desk, and the rest of the lights will be routed in order to hang above it, from the a ceiling and next to a wall. The wiring to each bulb _needs_ to come from a switch much closer to where the turn knob dimmer would be. Each set of wires to each bulb has to be a different length to achieve the aesthetic. The wires will be wrapped separately from each other and be a twisted pair. Im fairly certain I am missing a wire after the dimmer... so my questions...

Am I missing something?

Is there anything else I need to consider?

Do I need a 3rd wire? and if so, could that be ran with another Wago in the positions I already have? Are Wago's _not_ recommended here?

Am I overloading the wires when going from the dimmer, to the Wago's to the bulbs?

What gauge, of stranded wire would be best? I was thinking 16g? The wires need to be somewhat flexible.

Do I need a specific type of dimmer and bulb holder(?) for edison bulbs?

I created the attached diagram for further explanation of what I'm trying to accomplish. My apologies if this write-up is sort of convoluted or vague but I am really trying to learn more about this and I havent been able to successfully find the answers to my questions via simple google searches.









This is sort of what I'm going for but with much longer lengths, as well as a dimmer to control the edison bulbs they'd be attached to










Thank you for any input you may have and my apologies for any electrical speak I am completely butchering...


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area.

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

